
Have you experienced the customer-investor-team conundrum? - juwo
http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/
======
danielha
It's not easy. It might not be a fairy tale, but tantamount to the American
dream. Not everyone makes it. But that simple fact makes the journey an
absolute thrill.

I admire your efforts. I can't say much for your product at this point since I
could not locate a proper demonstration on your site. If you think you have
something good going (and is a proper competitor to the offerings from the two
companies you mentioned), you should keep it going. At this point in its
development, I hope you have been able to convince others of its worthiness in
concept and execution.

Good luck.

------
juwo
If you can read my burnout article at the link above, then perhaps you can
tell me if the Startup Story seems like a fairy tale - true for a few, but not
for the unwashed masses.

(My website is at http://juwo.com. there's not much detail, as NP is not yet
released. Potential competitors? dabble.com, veotag.com).

------
juwo
Thank you for your encouragement. If you are interested, I can provide you
with a demo link via email. However, I would need to know that you are not a
competitor and would handle the material with integrity. thanks, Anil Philip

